# Info par produktiem >  vecs autotransformators

## juris90

autotrafs krievu laiku aptuveni 25x25x25cm izmeriem aughaa rokturis, zaljaa krasaa, aimuguree rozete, priekshaa voltmetrs -250voltiem un blakus voltmetram ir rokturis ar kuru grozot maina spriegumu.
agrak vinjus izmantoja lampu televizoriem
tad problema man ir tada manas rokas tads aparats ir nonacis, vinjam ir noriveta shilte un es gribetu noskaidrot vinja jaudu. gan jau kads atpazist.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ir man tāds brīnums. Spriegumu regulē ar pārslēdzi un ne īpasi lielās robežās. Jaudu precīzi nepateikšu(slinkums meklēt to dzelzi), bet vairāk par 300W diez vai būs. Autotransformātors bija domāts melbaltajam televizoram un tiem jauda grozijās ap 200W. Ja baigi interesē, varu sameklēt un apskatīties birku.

----------


## ezis666

Tas varētu būt arī tīri labs aparāts uz kādiem 300W un Uiz 127-250V, laukos tādu kādreiz bieži lietojam, jo tīkls dažreiz krita uz 180V

----------


## juris90

::  ja tad tas ir tas man vectevs ari kaut ko teica ka vinjsh laukaa dod no 127-250v tik precizi neatcerejos

----------

